# Cobia fishing



## Pure286 (Mar 9, 2011)

Does anybody know any charter captains whom target the cobia run this time of year from Port Canaveral to West Palm Beach that are good?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Get out there on your skiff and get em!! They are right on the beach. Just speared one last saturday by swimming off the beach, no boat


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Capt. Billy Bright! This guys been doing it for a long time. He gets my vote...

www.SnakeEyesFishing.com


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Simplest way to catch a cobe off Stuart this time of year is just toss an anchor anywhere off the sandpile, hang a chumbag over the side and wait. 

This can be done in a micro on the right day. 

They'll come in with the sharks. You can feed 'em what you want from there. 

-T


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

yep 
ive seen guys catch em on a surf rod on the beach before when the tide and timings right 
cut runner- how far were you and ken off when you shot those two ? hundred yards or so?


----------

